# bird sitting



## Becerra Marco (Jan 24, 2004)

I am getting ready to deploy to Iraq soon and have just started to get great results from my rollers. I need help! if someone is willing to take care of my best breeders while I am gone I would really be thankful. You are welcome to my young birds I just dont want to have to start all over again and my spouse just doesn't have the time to take care of them. I am in the central TX. area Fort Hood.


----------



## ][email protected]]2_BO!763 (Feb 6, 2004)

well if you can ship i'll take them for you but what do you mean by bird sitting will you want them back after you come back or what???Well i can take them for you if you can shipp my zip is 55443


----------



## Becerra Marco (Jan 24, 2004)

I would only want my breeders back you can keep what ever you work or want I just want to be able to return and continue were I left off and not have to start all over again.


----------



## ][email protected]]2_BO!763 (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah i can do that but you would have to email me when you get back


----------



## Becerra Marco (Jan 24, 2004)

THAT SOUNDS GOOD I cant remember were you live


----------



## ][email protected]]2_BO!763 (Feb 6, 2004)

I live in Minnesota...Wait i'll email you my addy


----------

